# Check out these snowboard racks... I swear you' ll love them!



## kattejanna (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

Not sure if I really _love_ them as they are not exactly my style, but it is a nice idea and does look like some fine woodworking nonetheless. Tell him he did a good job


----------



## kattejanna (Mar 24, 2017)

Sure, I' ll tell him! Thanks!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Great idea! I keep meaning to build a multi-board rack out of square steel tubing. Love the idea for the goggle hangers!

Would be nice to have everything built into one rack, including a boot and glove dryer. If I build it, will they come?


----------



## shyarafrin (Mar 28, 2017)

Your husband did a great job. I like it! :surprise:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

kattejanna said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to advertise my husbands artwork! We are from Latvia and my husband loves snowboarding so much! He is great man. And he makes great things. I am so proud of him... Just check out his handmade snowboard racks! @etsy @keowoodstudio
> 
> 
> If you liked them, please let me know! Thanks! )


Very cool, does he have an online shop or anything?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

poutanen said:


> Great idea! I keep meaning to build a multi-board rack out of square steel tubing. Love the idea for the goggle hangers!
> 
> Would be nice to have everything built into one rack, including a boot and glove dryer. If I build it, will they come?


Of course OP's mr handy are much nicer...but for the creepy basement...


----------

